# Formular nach erfolgreichem Login ausblenden



## Funktionierdochmal (11. Dez 2019)

Moin ! wie kann ich vorgehen wenn ich, sobald ich auf eine Seite weitergeleitet werde, dessen Inhalt ausblenden will, der zuvor noch da war (Loginformular) ? Ich weiß nicht recht wie ich vorgehen soll, könnt ihr mir Ansätze geben?

Das ist meine login.jsp


```
<form action="LoginServlet" method="post">
        Name: <input type="text" name="name"><br>
        Passwort: <input type="password" name="password"><br><br>
        <button type="submit">Abschicken</button>
    </form>
Und in meinem Servlet wird geprüft ob alle eingaben korrekt sind. Wenn ja, werde ich wieder in die login.jsp weitergeleitet
```


```
if(agb != null && datenschutzbestimmungen != null && alterKorrekt && mailKorrekt &&
                telefonKorrekt && passwordNeu.equals(passwordWdh)) {
            message += "Alle Eingaben korrekt - Benutzer angelegt.";
            benutzer.setAlter(alter);
            benutzer.setEmail(email);
            benutzer.setTelefon(telefon);
            benutzer.setPasswort(passwordNeu);
            session.setAttribute("benutzer", benutzer);
            session.setAttribute("message", message);
            request.getRequestDispatcher("login.jsp").forward(request, response);
```
Jetzt habe ich überhaupt keinen Plan, wie ich (mithilfe einer BenutzerTag.java Klasse) das LoginFormular in der login.jsp ausblenden kann...


----------

